# YM1700 / YM2000 spare-parts catalog



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

In attachment YM1700 / YM2000 original Yanmar spare-parts catalog and engine 2TR15 2TR16 2TR17 2TR19 and 2TR20.

Catalog is from 1973


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a nice bunch of parts lists but not sure I am understanding your post. Is it just to share the parts lists? I always appreciate access to these old parts lists.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry, Yes just to share the spare parts list. I post it for people that have this 40 years old tractor.
What very nice to see is that some engine spare parts are the same between the different kind of engines.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks! That is a help for many.

BTW, upload this to the "Manuals" section here too. This way, anyone searching can find it quickly.


----------

